# Black Friday deals 2022 ?



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I never seem to find any worth a poop. Link them here if ya want? Thanks if you do!


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

I suck at finding deals too. I try to figure out if what I want is top quality then try to buy it locally pay retail and move on.


----------



## huntarrr (10 mo ago)

Backcountry - Outdoor Gear & Clothing for Ski, Snowboard, Camp, & More is having a sale,


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Home of The Original Bug Shirt® Company. They usually have a sale and they never do otherwise. If you dislike mosquitos, this may be the thing you never knew you needed.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

huntarrr said:


> Backcountry - Outdoor Gear & Clothing for Ski, Snowboard, Camp, & More is having a sale,


They will never get another dollar from me, nor will any of their other companies like Geartrade.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well I thought….that maybe…guys would say ,”great deal on you favorite pfd at dicks and pussies boating good store for Black Friday woot woot.” Buddy if it’s dumb then I’ll change the subject? Telemark skiing is dumb. Ford trucks are garbage. Colorado is…
Bwahaha! Bunch of dad gum kurmudgeons I tell ya.


----------



## ornerymoose18 (Mar 12, 2018)

Will Amette said:


> They will never get another dollar from me, nor will any of their other companies like Geartrade.


Just an FYI, GearTrade was originally owned by Backcountry alums, but Backcountry no longer has any ownership stake in the company. I think they may still sell some of their returns there. A new owndership group took control about 3 years ago. Source: my neighbor is their website manager and part owner. He's also a great guy and one of my best IK partners.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

Kayaks, Kayaking Gear, Camping Gear & Climbing Equipment | Outdoorplay


Free Shipping, Satisfaction Guarantee on all Kayaks, Kayaking Gear, Camping Gear and Climbing Equipment, as well as Apparel for Men, Women and Kids.




www.outdoorplay.com


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

ornerymoose18 said:


> Just an FYI, GearTrade was originally owned by Backcountry alums, but Backcountry no longer has any ownership stake in the company. I think they may still sell some of their returns there. A new owndership group took control about 3 years ago. Source: my neighbor is their website manager and part owner. He's also a great guy and one of my best IK partners.


A dad-blummed communist. That’s what.

Just kidding.


----------



## GoblinBrandon_22 (8 mo ago)

Down River Equipment will be having an in-store and online sale for Black Friday from Friday - Monday featuring PFDs, oars, paddles, coolers, clothing etc..

Also a " Raftivus " 12 day sale Dec 5th-17th coming up featuring one different sale item each day. Details will be posted on social media closer to day of sale


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We'll be doing some pretty killer deals at www.riversports.com starting Thanksgiving day.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Will Amette said:


> They will never get another dollar from me, nor will any of their other companies like Geartrade.


I’m out of the loop and almost afraid to ask.. what did they do?


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> I’m out of the loop and almost afraid to ask.. what did they do?


If you enter "backcountry lawsuit" in the search bar at the top of this page, I bet you'll find your answer.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh yikes, I missed that whole deal. I’ve been in little kiddie land for nearly the last decade. Yeah, I’m pretty unlikely to reward that behavior.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Good Vibes River Gear has their Canyon Coolers stock on clearance.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Good Vibes River Gear


Good Vibes River Gear is manufacturing awesome custom mesh gear for your raft or camping setup. Located in Craig, CO in the Yampa Valley. Call us for custom gear requests or canvas repair. Heavy duty drop bags, kitchen accessories, boat bags and more. Camp toilet rentals, SUP and raft rentals.




goodvibesrivergear.com


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Backcounty.....customer boycott likely had some influence though it's too bad there wasn't any brand pull-out as far as I can tell - that could have been a death knell to them. All the big whitewater brands and other outdoor brands are still sold via Backcountry. There must not have been enough positive marketing buzz to warrant the pull-out.....


----------



## Jambon00 (2 mo ago)

theusualsuspect said:


> Home of The Original Bug Shirt® Company. They usually have a sale and they never do otherwise. If you dislike mosquitos, this may be the thing you never knew you needed.


There is a discount code active at the moment for The Original Bug Shirt Company, the code is blackfriday (no caps or spaces) and you'll get 20% off your order!!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

FatmanZ said:


> Backcounty.....customer boycott likely had some influence though it's too bad there wasn't any brand pull-out as far as I can tell - that could have been a death knell to them. All the big whitewater brands and other outdoor brands are still sold via Backcountry. There must not have been enough positive marketing buzz to warrant the pull-out.....


I'm told they are still the highest volume NRS dealer in the Salt Lake area... big enough that the NRS sales rep there basically won't let anyone else in the area compete with them. Its pretty fucked up honestly and was VERY disapointing to hear that NRS supported those lawsuit happy crooks instead of the average consumer. Things are not well in NRS world right now... a lot of rumours and shaddy stuff going on internally there with the long term leadership choosing to leave.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

k2andcannoli said:


> Good Vibes River Gear has their Canyon Coolers stock on clearance.


Canyon Coolers themselves are doing a Black Friday promotion as well...but I always say support their small town Vendors first and Good Vibes is DEFINITELY worthy of your patronage. Go for the discounted coolers and stay for their amazing overbuilt mesh goods and unique styling.

There should be plenty of locally owned rafting and outdoor vendors doing similar promotions for Canyon Coolers as well. JRBW comes to mind for SLC area, Down River for Denver area, I think Wet Dreams for the Colorado Western Slope and 4CRS in Southern Colorado. Not sure on the rest of the nation, but have a look at the dealer listings.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I'm told they are still the highest volume NRS dealer in the Salt Lake area... big enough that the NRS sales rep there basically won't let anyone else in the area compete with them. Its pretty fucked up honestly and was VERY disapointing to hear that NRS supported those lawsuit happy crooks instead of the average consumer. Things are not well in NRS world right now... a lot of rumours and shaddy stuff going on internally there with the long term leadership choosing to leave.


Well shit.

Does this mean I have to rethink my relationship with NRS?

It won't matter. I'm just one dude who takes good care of his gear so he doesn't have to replace it often. But wow. Oh well.


----------



## chutney (Jun 1, 2012)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Canyon Coolers themselves are doing a Black Friday promotion as well...but I always say support their small town Vendors first and Good Vibes is DEFINITELY worthy of your patronage. Go for the discounted coolers and stay for their amazing overbuilt mesh goods and unique styling.


FYI- Canyon Coolers is a small town locally owned business.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

chutney said:


> FYI- Canyon Coolers is a small town locally owned business.


For sure... I didn't mean to call out Canyon... just saying that if you buy it from your local independent dealer it benefits both the Dealer and Canyon Coolers and allows them to keep offering their wares in a place you can go have a kick and a touch before buying.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like astral is doing 25% off site wide.


----------



## Over It. Raft Covers (Jun 9, 2020)

Over It. Raft Covers (www.raftcovers.com) has up to $57 off on covers now through the weekend. We will also have a medium cataraft cover (think 14' cats) available on the website in the next couple of weeks. 
Material made in USA, and hand sewn in Colorado!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale


Act quickly to take advantage of our deepest discounts of the season! *Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale starts November 24th @ 11:59 EST and lasts until 11:59 PST November 28th.




immersionresearch.com


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

4Corners River Sports has a lot of of stuff on sale through Monday. 

I know canyon cooler is doing a sale as well.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

Kokatat has some significant discounts on their dry suits today. Kokatat had the one I bought for 28% less than what nrs had it for.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

jbLaramie said:


> Kokatat has some significant discounts on their dry suits today. Kokatat had the one I bought for 28% less than what nrs had it for.


Yup. Came to post that. Just got my first drysuit. Pretty stoked. Made in Arcata. Saying goodbye to being only a fair weather boater.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Definitely since COVID, the deals on stuff is much more limited. NRS used to do 20% off everything sitewide (including an additional 20% of clearance stuff). I looked around a bit on Friday and Monday and a bunch of the "discount" stuff was already on sale prior to Friday and no additional discounts. Not saying there were not deals, but long gone are days of getting 25% off a raft or cat at black friday / cyber Monday.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Retailers are already selling low — impossible to keep pace with this inflation without price increases being conspicuous as it is. They’re understandably going to be reluctant to cut them further. 

Essentially, if the price is the same as it was 6 months ago it’s already discounted.


----------

